# Capitol Aquarium Society in Austin at www.petsforum.com/CAS



## ddaquaria (Jan 19, 2003)

• SPEAKER - This meeting, we are again privileged to have Marcus Whittle. He will continue his presentation on "Collecting Apistogramma Species in South America."

For more information on location and directions, you can go here->http://petsforum.com/CAS/Events.html

Come to the meeting, learn something, and enjoy yourself.

EVERYONE WELCOME!
http://petsforum.com/CAS/Events.html


----------



## ddaquaria (Jan 19, 2003)

http://petsforum.com/CAS/Events.html


----------

